# Gold Crystals



## macfixer01 (Aug 30, 2013)

I found this picture on someone's Pinterest page and thought it was kinda neat...


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 31, 2013)

Is that natural size? :mrgreen: 

I accidentally made some gold crystals a month ago, they are so small that I need a better microscope before I can take a good enough picture to show, but you could hear the sound of them sliding in the glass jar when tipping it over. That's a 0.4g of gold that I will keep as is, just looking at them in my microscope and going 8) with a warm fuzzy feeling. There is something magical over gold crystals.

Nice picture, thanks for showing it.

Göran


----------

